# Hip belt squats



## lonecoyote (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm working out at home and am always looking for a safer way to do some of my lifting. Don't always have a spotter and some of my cheap or improvised equipment can't go as heavy as I can, or I don't want to push it anyway. I got an ironmind (captains of crush gripper people) catalog in the mail the other day and they have a hip belt for squatting. you attach weight, on a loading pin I think and squat with the weight between your legs. It is supposed to take all the weight off your lower back. It shows a picture of world's strongest man competitor Samuelsson squatting with some pretty serious weight, he went to using it after he blew out his biceps during a WSM competition. Anyway it looks pretty good, and ironmind is a company with a good reputation. What is everyones opinion? Has anybody tried this thing, or anything like it? I'm sure there are some hazards to having  200+ pounds swinging between my legs too. So is it a bad idea?


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Nov 11, 2005)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> I'm working out at home and am always looking for a safer way to do some of my lifting. Don't always have a spotter and some of my cheap or improvised equipment can't go as heavy as I can, or I don't want to push it anyway. I got an ironmind (captains of crush gripper people) catalog in the mail the other day and they have a hip belt for squatting. you attach weight, on a loading pin I think and squat with the weight between your legs. It is supposed to take all the weight off your lower back. It shows a picture of world's strongest man competitor Samuelsson squatting with some pretty serious weight, he went to using it after he blew out his biceps during a WSM competition. Anyway it looks pretty good, and ironmind is a company with a good reputation. What is everyones opinion? Has anybody tried this thing, or anything like it? I'm sure there are some hazards to having 200+ pounds swinging between my legs too. So is it a bad idea?


Alright! Now we're speaking my language.  I am sure you have resolved you thoughts here but I would like to speak on it anyway.  Ironmind is a terrific company.  And that particular piece of equipment is a great idea...on paper.  From what I hear it is a bit (or a lot) hard to manage.  If you will notice in that picture of Magnus his is standing on blocks, problem is you have 45lb plates laying between your legs and they bump into you.  Not necessarily a _bad_ idea but maybe not as convenient and _good_ as one might think.  There are many safe and effective ways to squat and lift alone, I assure you.


----------



## lonecoyote (Nov 22, 2005)

Here's the update: like a lot of things in the ironmind catalog, one can make a cheaper homemade version to see if it works. I constructed a hip belt with stout chain and the insulation you use to wrap pipes and a lot of duct tape, clipped the weights on so that they also hung on a chain. I don't have blocks and couldn't get as deep a squat as I wanted. It was a little difficult to manage getting weight on and off, as it is strapped to you. And there is a temptation to walk a step to get some water or something and that is a real bad idea cause a couple of hundred pounds banging around down there can pull you off balance real quick. And for gods sake watch out for THE PINCH. On the bright side, some folks, and I am one of them, feel discomfort in the lower back when doing heavy squats, even though they are trying and using good form. When using a hip belt, this all disappears, my lower back felt great. Really though, it wasn't my scene, the one from ironmind might be great and they are a great company, I have a lot of their stuff, but I just wasn't into it.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Nov 22, 2005)

Fair enough.  With the right amount of creativity and some resources one can make any and all equipment use for most training.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Nov 23, 2005)

WHOA!  If my partner had 200 lbs swinging between HIS legs, I'd be worried about MY risk!


----------



## lonecoyote (Nov 23, 2005)

I knew that was coming.


----------



## twayman (Nov 23, 2005)

Phoenix44 said:
			
		

> WHOA! If my partner had 200 lbs swinging between HIS legs, I'd be worried about MY risk!


Im feeling inadequate at the moment Need to consult with the wife :uhyeah:


----------



## Phoenix44 (Nov 23, 2005)

Well, in life as in the martial arts, bigger is better, but technique always triumphs...


----------

